# Daemon Tools not working



## bobofabyss (Sep 18, 2010)

I just recently tried installing daemon tools lite, but when I try to open it, it says "Error: core library wasn't found" and it just doesn't work. I then tried to reinstall it, but it said that it couldn't remove the older version of daemon tools, and when i tried to uninstall, it just wouldn't do it. Can anyone tell me what I should do?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Run System Restore - choose restore point prior to recent installation - 
START | type *rstrui*

After system restore is complete - remove old version Daemon Tools. The driver *sptd.sys* is a known cause of BSODs and appcrashes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

